# Overstocked problem



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Unfortunately due to a problem with one of my tanks i had to get rid of it Meaning I had to transfer the stocking to my main tank. This has unfortunately made my stocking sky rocket above i ever wanted it according to the 'aqadvisor' website on stocking levels i have 150% stocking levels.

Please note this was not an intentional overstocking it was caused unexpectedly due to a broken tank .

I am planning to get another tank when the money allows me to but i could be looking upto 3 weeks before i can do this. Which is my main aim once i get paid of course.

I havent got testing kits at home as i take it to the store on a very regular basis to get free water tests done for free and they always come back fine (as its at the store unfortunately i dont have the exact readings). But again I do plan on getting a home test kit the liquid based ones not test strips as ive always found them inaccurate. 

Anyway because of this I have had a few problems with fin rot nothing to serious just the odd one or two fish, but obivously id rather none had it, I've treated accordingly. Before I had to make the transfer i had no problems at all. But i havent lost any fish.

My question mainly is what can i do in the mean time before i can get a new tank cycling and safe for using. I'll be transferring a couple of the hardiest fish to help the cycle along. Is daily or every other day water changes of 25-30% enough to combat most of this. 

I have experience in dealing with this sort of problem before but nothing to this scale . I hate tanks that break lol.

Any advice is truly welcomed right now


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing you can do is to put the filter for the new tank on your main tank and let it colonize with the beneficial bacteria and by the time you get your new tank you should be able to set it up and move some of the fish over without seeing any spikes. The tank will be basically already cycled. It won't take long for the bacteria to colonize on the tank walls and deco.

It will also help filter the main tank till you can move the fish.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

water changes should keep you in the clear.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Use the filter from the old tank that broke in the current tank that is overstocked. Any pumps with air stones, bubble wands that are not being used could be added to increase aeration/oxygenation. Up your water change routine, it's hard to say just how much without any info on your water parameters.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah im currently doing that, I have a sponge filter also in use.

I've decided 3 weeks is a long time to wait so hit the good old ebay. So far currently bidding on a couple of 2ft to 6ft tanks all for less than £10 so approx $17. They have no other bidders and are near the end of listing lol. So hopefully i will luck out on this


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Got an update on my situation already  

As mentioned i decided to use the dreaded ebay lol. I saw an auction for a tank that measures 36 x 15 x 12. Looked at the location and its a 15 minute drive as it was collection only. I've won it  

Most people will probably hate me at how much i paid for it. I paid £0.06 (6p) which is equivalent to $0.10. Collecting it in the next day or two. The person selling it also has spare equipment i may be able to buy also for cheap (yes im on an extremely low budget until pay day lol)

Anyways thats it for now *w3


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

bolram said:


> Got an update on my situation already
> 
> As mentioned i decided to use the dreaded ebay lol. I saw an auction for a tank that measures 36 x 15 x 12. Looked at the location and its a 15 minute drive as it was collection only. I've won it
> 
> ...


I think you overpaid for it *r2


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha i just picked it up. Its an alright tank just gonna do abit of resealing (even though its water tight) just to make sure lol


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

find the fastest growing plant you can find(watersprite comes to mind) and add that if you can. i have done a lot of experimenting with over stocked tanks, and found that an extremely heavily planted tank with very fast growing plants can pretty much keep water params in check, even with low filtration. at one point i was pulling over 5 pounds of plant clippings out of a 55 gallon tank per week... not an ideal fix, but if you have access to it, it would certainly help.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a believer in understocked tanks but in a well established tank I do think it is possible to keep a much higher stocking level at least for some time and everything be just fine. The problem with an overstocked tank is that it is always on the edge and when something like a power cut or heat wave happens the balance is tipped easily so your are always on the edge of disaster. But if you keep an eye on it I think you have plenty of time to set up your new tank


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thankfully i live in england lol so the weather pretty much stays the same. Like i said it wasnt an intentional overstock but disasters happen on annoying times like this (especially when funding is pretty restricted right now lol). Everything seems to be great though so far anyway. Enough to happily say my bolivian rams have just spawned tonight for the first time . Something must be right


----------

